# Breeding a Nigerian Dwarf buck to full size does



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

So I am thinking on breeding plans with the new boys. Harley and Thor, both Nigerian Dwarfs. I wanted to breed them to Charm my full Nubian and to Sparky who is Boer but related to her daddy Ex. So the question is how do you breed short to tall. His package doesn't reach.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well, I don't know if they're all as determined as my guy was, but we had a nigerian buck a few years back that we bred to our Alpines. At first we thought he'd need help, and tried all kinds of weird contraptions, lol, but it didn't take. Next month our girls came back into heat, we put them with the buck, and he got the job done all on his own!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

They need a platform of some type


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

If he can't get the job done, I read a good way to help him is to get him on a square bale of hay and back the doe up to it. Only problem with that is that they never cooperate, lol, and you have to time it perfectly to when your doe is in the proper stage of heat and so on, and you get REALLY stinky! :lol:


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

This wont be our first rodeo with hand breeding. We had to do that with Charm last year with a full size Boer. She is in heat right now. She is very vocal and dripping. She just started this morning so maybe next heat than. I will probably miss it by morning.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

If you've done it before, then I'm confused why you need advice?? Not to sound rude.


----------

